# Question about Poulan Pro



## kenfb1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,
I have a Poulan Pro PR624Es thrower.
No real issues but I have a question.
While blowing today I noticed that only
my left drive wheel was spinning on some ice.
I can't find info anywhere if this is normal that
this blower is a single drive wheel or should both
wheels be driving the thrower???
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like you have a "pin-lock" setup. Sometimes the axles have 2 holes in them. You can put the wheel pin through both the wheel and the axle and have the wheels powered, or you can put the wheel pin through just the axle and leave the wheel free rolling. This makes it easier to turn, but as you see difficult to use on ice.

The other possibility is that your pin actually broke, but that usually means your wheel will fall off.

Some more expensive brands included a differential similar to an automobile that can be manually locked. When unlocked it makes turning easier, but on ice one of the wheels can spin just like when you get your car stuck in the snow.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I found the manual:

http://www.poulanpro.com/ddoc/PPOO/PPOO2009_USen/PPOO2009_USen_PR624ES-428689_96192002901.pdf

It's not very clear about how the drive system works..
(it looks fairly simple..just one driven axle, no differential or anything fancy..)
but giving the manual a quick read, it looks like both wheels are normally locked to the axle for operation, so both wheels are "powered", and you can un-pin the wheels from the axle for wheeling the machine around when the engine isnt running, so the wheels free-wheel..

the manual says, page 17:

TO REMOVE WHEELS (See Fig. 21)
• Remove the klik pin and remove wheel from axle.
IMPORTANT:
 When installing wheel, be sure to use the in-
nermost hole in axle and the wheel hub hole.
To disengage drive system from the wheels
(for pushing or transporting 
the snow thrower), remove klik pin from wheel hub and 
insert pin into the outermost hole in axle only.

So it sounds like the pins on the wheels can be in two positions,
"operating position" and "freewheeling position" depending on which hole in the axle is used..
you might have one wheel in operating position, and the other in freewheeling position.
compare the location of the two pins, and see if you can see a difference from one side to the other..

Scot


----------



## kenfb1 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Hi*

Thanks,
To both of your answers. After reading the first post,
a light bulb went on!!! I had that wheel off to drain the
oil before I used it this year. That's the wheel not driving.
I must have put the pin in wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am going out right now to fix,
Thanks Again,
Ken


----------

